# Schwinn Mesinger Saddle ?



## Henryford2 (Apr 16, 2018)

Brought home a 1950 Schwinn B507 and this was the saddle that was included. From the information I've read the correct saddle was a Mesinger De Luxe. So what do I have? Is that Mesinger seat model easy to come by? Thanks


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 16, 2018)

That seat is a mix of parts.
The front spring, main chassis, and clamp are Mesinger.
The pan and rear spring assembly are Troxel.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks


----------

